# [XORG] et la touche alt-gr (non résolu)

## chipsterjulien

Bonjour

j'ai un gros soucis depuis que j'ai mis à jour xorg-x11

j'ai fait ca hier soir avant de me coucher et j'ai rebooter ce matin et la grosse stupéfaction quand j'ai voulu travailler sous latex, impossible d'utiliser la touche alt-gr (et alt), c'est à dire que toutes les commandes ou il faut alt-gr (ou alt) enfoncé ne fonctionnent pas   :Mad: 

Je suis allé modifier dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf et j'ai mis kbd à la place de keyboard mais rien n'y fait j'ai toujours le meme soucis. J'ai bien un clavier 105 touches de précisé.

Si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur

ChipsterLast edited by chipsterjulien on Tue Oct 19, 2004 6:45 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kernelsensei

[IMPORTANT] Comment publier sur le forum ?

Merci !

----------

## chipsterjulien

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [IMPORTANT] Comment publier sur le forum ?
> 
> Merci !

 

Ne t'inquiète pas je le sais mais sans touche alt-gr c'est chaud pour faire les accollades

----------

## bosozoku

 *chipsterjulien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ne t'inquiète pas je le sais mais sans touche alt-gr c'est chaud pour faire les accollades

 

 :Laughing:  J'y avais pas pensé à ça ! Tu peux toujours copier coller  :Wink: 

Tu as essayé de refaire un fichier de config ?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *chipsterjulien wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> [IMPORTANT] Comment publier sur le forum ?
> 
> Merci ! 
> ...

 

ah oue, t'as un clavier AZERTY !! ah ben ok   :Wink: 

----------

## chipsterjulien

Alors j'ai supprimé le fichier xorg.conf j'ai rebooter sans le wm en faisant rc-update del xdm default, j'ai lancé xorgcfg -textmode et la j'ai tout refait, je relance et ... ca ne fonctionne toujours pas   :Confused: 

Il n'y a que pour l'environnement graphique que cela pose problème car si le wm n'est pas lancé la touche alt-gr (et alt) fonctionne très bien

----------

## kernelsensei

t'as quoi comme WM ?

----------

## chipsterjulien

j'ai kdm

 *Quote:*   

> </troll> :p

 

----------

## guilc

Perso, j'ai ceci 

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier    "Clavier"

    Driver        "kbd"

    Option        "AutoRepeat"    "500 30"

    Option        "XkbRules"      "xorg"

    Option        "XkbModel"      "pc105"

    Option        "XkbLayout"     "fr"

EndSection
```

 avec xorg-x11 6.8, et aucun probleme

----------

## chipsterjulien

Moi j'ai ca dans le mien :

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

```

Les options que tu as en plus de moi qu'est ce que c'est ?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *chipsterjulien wrote:*   

> j'ai kdm
> 
>  *Quote:*   </troll> :p 

 

je te parle de WM !!! pas de display manager ! (kde ? gnome ? flux ? ...)

----------

## chipsterjulien

Oups désolé j'avais mal lu.

J'utilise kde

----------

## guilc

Essaye de rajouter XkbRules au moins.

L'autre option en plus sert a régler la vitesse de répétition des touches

----------

## chipsterjulien

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Essaye de rajouter XkbRules au moins.
> 
> L'autre option en plus sert a régler la vitesse de répétition des touches

 

Ca ne change rien du tout malheureusement. J'ai toujours le meme problème depuis que j'ai fait la mise à jour

----------

## kernelsensei

sous KDM ya pas de probleme donc ?

si c'est le cas, regarde plutot la config de KDE !

----------

## chipsterjulien

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> sous KDM ya pas de probleme donc ?
> 
> si c'est le cas, regarde plutot la config de KDE !

 

J'y avais déjà jeté un oeil et j'ai ren trouvé de plus bizarre que d'hab. Je vais essayer de mettre la prochaine version de xorg et je verrai si j'ai toujour le meme soucis car je l'ai vu dans les ebuild.

Sinon question stupide est ce que ca peu venir du fait que j'ai compilé xorg-x11 alors que je travaillais sous kde ?

----------

## chipsterjulien

bon j'ai fait pas mal de test comme changé de kernel (comme je l'ai changé en meme temps que xorg mais ca n'a pas marché.

Je pense que ca viens d'un prob de config et pas du wm car quand je boot sans lancer le wm et que je lance startx, la aussi je n'ai pas accès aux touches alt-gr et alt

J'ai compilé la derniere version de xorg-x11 et j'ai eu le meme soucis. Du coup j'ai recompilé la version stable et tjrs le meme soucis.

Que faire ?

----------

## chipsterjulien

j'ai pu effectuer d'autres tests et toujours le même soucis

J'ai effectuer un downgrade de xorg-x11 en remettant la version qui fonctionnait avant la mise à jour. toujours le meme soucis    :Evil or Very Mad: 

J'ai trouvé plusieurs autre personne qui ont eux ce prob sur le net et qui non pas pu le résoudre eux aussi

----------

## Gaug

Éssai de mettre pc104 eu lieu de pc105 dans ton xorg.conf

juste pour voir si sa fait une différence.

----------

## chipsterjulien

 *Gaug wrote:*   

> Éssai de mettre pc104 eu lieu de pc105 dans ton xorg.conf
> 
> juste pour voir si sa fait une différence.

 

J'avais déjà essayé sans aucun succès malheureusement. La je viens de re essayer à nouveau et toujours aucun changement

Faut-il que je fasse un zouli rapport de bug ?

----------

## kernelsensei

ben si ca marchait avant et qu'en downgradant ca ne revient pas, il se peut que le pb soit ailleurs !

mais bon, ca ne coute rien de faire un bug report !

----------

## Gaug

veux tu essayer ceci.

```

ln -s xorg-it.lst xfree86-it.lst

ln -s xorg.lst xfree86.lst

ln -s xorg.xml xfree86.xml

```

redémare après ton système.Last edited by Gaug on Tue Oct 19, 2004 1:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chipsterjulien

Ok, j'essai ça dès que j'arrive chez moi ce soir

Je croise les doigts cette fois-ci   :Razz: 

----------

## Gaug

vérifie dans ton fichier /var/log/Xorg.0.log

à la fin du fichier que la ligne (**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

soit bien sur xorg.

----------

## chipsterjulien

 *Gaug wrote:*   

> veux tu essayer ceci.
> 
> ```
> 
> ln -s xorg-it.lst xfree86-it.lst
> ...

 

Ok j'ai essayé mais ca n'a pas fonctionné. Je voulais savoir dans kel répertoire il fallait que je me trouve car je ne suis pas certain d'avoir fait l'opération au bon endroit

Sinon j'ai bien vérifié le xorg et tout est bon la dessus

----------

## Gaug

dans le fichier       

 /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/rules

----------

## chipsterjulien

 *Gaug wrote:*   

> dans le fichier       
> 
>  /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/rules

 

voila ce qu'il me dit :

ln -s xorg-it.lst xfree86-it.lst

ln: `xfree86-it.lst': fichier existant.

----------

## Gaug

Dans /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/rules

 tes fichiers xorg-it.lst et xfree86-it.lst sont identiques tout comme

les deux autres.Du moin chez moi il le sont.

----------

## chipsterjulien

 *Gaug wrote:*   

> Dans /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/rules
> 
>  tes fichiers xorg-it.lst et xfree86-it.lst sont identiques tout comme
> 
> les deux autres.Du moin chez moi il le sont.

 

J'ai fais la modif et ca ne fonctionne pas   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Gaug

On va essayer en utilisant le gestionnaire de clavier de KDE

Centre de Configuration >Régionalisation & Accessibilité> Disposition du clavier

 [*] Activer les disposition de clavier

 choisi ton type de clavier

 choisi ta nationalité  [ajouté] 

 dans l'onglet option XKb , tu peut ajouter des touches spéciales.

tiens moi au courant si sa fonctionne.

----------

## chipsterjulien

j'ai fait ce que tu m'as demandé mais ca ne fonctionne toujours pas   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Gaug

Je suis a cour d'idée .  :Crying or Very sad: 

je vais continuer de chercher.

----------

## chipsterjulien

Ok ben sinon il me reste une solution bourrine tout réinstaller :p

Je cherche aussi de mon coté et si je trouve je marque la solution ici

----------

## Heimdall

Salut,

j'avais le même problème que toi, et la manipulation qui m'a tout résolu, c'est : 

```
/usr/X11R6/bin/setxkbmap -rules xorg -layout fr
```

Il me reste à trouver comment ne pas avoir à le retaper après chaque redémarrage...

----------

## NiLuJe

```
    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "fr"

```

Dans la section InputDevice du clavier? (Dans le xorg.conf bien evidemment)

----------

## blasserre

bonjour,

j'ai egalement ce probleme 

```
/usr/X11R6/bin/setxkbmap -v -v -rules xorg -layout fr
```

me repond : 

```
Warning! multiple definitions of rules file

using command line ignoring X server

(...)

Error loading new keyboard description
```

google est mon ami et j'ai trouve ceci :

http://elgir.chez.tiscali.fr/Fonctionnement_AltGr.html

qui correspond en tout point a mon probleme (voir les messages 

d'erreur a la fin du tuto) mais qui preconise de reinstaller la xlib

chose que je ne sais pas par quel bout prendre avec une gentoo...

pour info j'ai tente le downgrade xorg-x11,

 le emerge -uD --newuse xorg-x11

et le unmerge -> emerge

j'espere avoir fait avancer le debat, avec deux pc en carafe 

ma vie est un cauchemard

merci a tous

----------

## blasserre

bonjour à tous,

c'est résolu chez moi  :Very Happy: 

il existe sur le système deux fichiers xkbcomp

l'un dans : /usr/X11R6/bin/

l'autre dans : /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/

le second faisait chez moi 0 octets je l'ai donc écrasé avec le premier

au redémarrage de X, tout est rentré dans l'ordre

je n'ai réinstallé qu'un PC     :Confused: 

à tester donc 

et un grand merci à bob1977 de m'avoir mis sur la piste grace à ce post :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1740022#1740022

joyeuses fêtes de fin d'année

--

benj

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

j'ai le même probleme.

avec en + la touche maj qui ne marche plus

et les bouton de la souri qui on changer de place (peut etre a cause de l'excedent de bouton...12)

sinon contrairement aux autre. setxkbmap à disparu

et je n'ai pas de xkbcomp dans  /usr/X11R6/bin/

si je veut que la sourie remarche : xorg-x11 6.8.0-r3 (keyboard à config avec setxkbmap apres)

sinon ma version de xorg qui ne marche pas : 6.8.1.901

si quelq'un a une nouvelle idée...

----------

